# Whitby too much abuse?



## mickyricky (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks like overnighting is going to be stopped. Usual reasons spoilt by minority or is it others to blame..

Clampdown on motor homes in Whitby | The Northern Echo


----------



## runnach (Mar 28, 2018)

Isolated cases of abuse will occur I have little doubt given the number of visitors, However the true Agenda

She said: “As a popular tourist destination there are a number of designated quality caravan and camping sites in the area which have facilities for motor homes.”

In a nutshell that is the attitude we are dealing with entrenched too (Scarborough Council has camp site owners as councillors) Scarborough of course covers Whitby.

Tourism prevention officers I am afraid 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Mar 28, 2018)

hairydog said:


> There ae no campsites in Whitby. They are all some way out of town, so suitable for caravans but not motorhomes.


 Yup nearest opposite the golf course, CC site someway out of Whitby,,, Over the years the stretch towards Sandsend out of bounds the council salt park was popular before that.

Mention of Endeavour wharf, but no mention of the park at the side of the co op which I believe is separate and best bet in Whitby.

Seagulls don't need motorhomes to make a nuisance as bins will testify They are a pest,

Re caravans and motorhomes you know the difference as do I , but the council are oblivious to that re the ladies quote She said: “As a popular tourist destination there are a number of designated quality caravan and camping sites in the area which have facilities for motor homes.” from the hosses mouth ....The council I have no doubt are railroading people towards sites there is a vested interest....as a former resident of Scarborough the corruption and underhand dealings in general are nothing but self serving corruption 

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 28, 2018)

One of the campsites in Whitby only charges £27 per night low season.:scared:

Funnily enough I was only talking about the old coal yard car park in Whitby the other night, and saying how clean it always is. I can honestly say I've never come across any mess anywhere in Whitby.

Note, we are coming up to the Easter weekend so they're just letting it be known that they may tolerate motorhomes over winter, when it's not cost effective to employ wardens, but now the main season is starting, we're fair game again.


----------



## Hycon (Mar 28, 2018)

*whitby stay*

had a very pleasant stay in the Marina Car park in Whitby paid to park patronized local eateries and Co Op  .Looks like I wont be going this year. Rip off Britian


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 28, 2018)

Go to Lytham St Annes or Fleetwood instead . These towns have had the brains to create overnight parking for Motorhomes so support them instead of Whitby and spend you pennies were they are welcome


----------



## Beemer (Mar 28, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Go to Lytham St Annes or Fleetwood instead . These towns have had the brains to create overnight parking for Motorhomes so support them instead of Whitby and spend you pennies were they are welcome



Just goggled it and overnight rates seem reasonable too.  Not just one location either.


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 28, 2018)

Whitby has many very narrow very twisty streets if they encouraged motorhomes into the town chaos would result.

I visit often and use the park and ride.

Many towns in Cornwall (and Devon) are the same its not that they dont want you they dont want the gridlock that you cause - two middle aged happy campers in a 2.5m wide 7m long motorhome who in all probability arent going to spend very much anyway can cause no end of trouble

below from Cornwall


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 28, 2018)

So which website/forum/group is actively campaigning about this, is there one? I dont mean in Whitby I mean in UK as a whole


----------



## runnach (Mar 28, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Go to Lytham St Annes or Fleetwood instead . These towns have had the brains to create overnight parking for Motorhomes so support them instead of Whitby and spend you pennies were they are welcome


Lythams effort of course should be applauded and a few here have enjoyed a stay ....Whitby is a totally different proposition irrespective of the measure chosen ..a totally different coastline ,the walk from Whitby to Robin Hoods Bay is simply stunning Lytham cant compete. That isn't the Yorkshireman in me. 

I have been part of this community for a while and in the grander scale very little progress has been made re wildcamping . and facilities provided.

Perhaps the wrong people are lobbied advantageous rates on commercial sites or perhaps dealers is the key. Pointless whining about how easy the French get it we are not in France. Equally councils in the main are equally as blinkered Perhaps time to review a plan of action ?

Channa


----------



## runnach (Mar 28, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> So which website/forum/group is actively campaigning about this, is there one? I dont mean in Whitby I mean in UK as a whole



Our John Thompson was involved in such a group support seemed sketchy. Apathy rules the day you will get lots of moaners it unfair , I pay road tax etc brigade...

Very few become pro active ...discontent rules the day moan but do naff all about it 

Sorry for the direct way I have answered your question but little has change in 10 years motorhoming of which 4 were spent full time

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 28, 2018)

Its all the fault of greengrass.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 28, 2018)

channa said:


> I have been part of this community for a while and in the grander scale very little progress has been made re wildcamping . and facilities provided.
> 
> Channa



To be honest... 
I'm not sure parking in a carpark at the side of a marina/supermarket etc with toilet block and or sluice has a great deal to do with "wild camping" 

However for those that enjoy that sort of thing there IS possible a gap in the market... 
BUT only if it makes financial sense for those providing the services... So don't expect it to be free. 

Loch Clash as an example is £15 a night with hook up... 
IMHO a tad expensive for the location BUT if enough folks are willing to pay then it's clearly working for the providers.


----------



## harrow (Mar 28, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Its all the fault of greengrass.


Claude Jeremiah Greengrass

He had a campsite

:camper:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 28, 2018)

I just park up on the Moors then rise early and travel into Whitby for the day.
I would much rather settle down for the night in a secluded quiet scenic location on the Moors than in a carpark in Whitby.


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Mar 28, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> one of the campsites in whitby only charges £27 per night low season.:scared:
> 
> Funnily enough i was only talking about the old coal yard car park in whitby the other night, and saying how clean it always is. I can honestly say i've never come across any mess anywhere in whitby.
> 
> Note, we are coming up to the easter weekend so they're just letting it be known that they may tolerate motorhomes over winter, when it's not cost effective to employ wardens, but now the main season is starting, we're fair game again.



only £27???


----------



## maingate (Mar 28, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> So which website/forum/group is actively campaigning about this, is there one? I dont mean in Whitby I mean in UK as a whole



As Channa pointed out, motorhomers are too lazy to do anything about it, even when a few try very hard to change things.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 29, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> I just park up on the Moors then rise early and travel into Whitby for the day.
> I would much rather settle down for the night in a secluded quiet scenic location on the Moors than in a carpark in Whitby.



What.... Like real "wildcamping"??? 

It'll never catch on fella ;-)


----------



## JackieA (Mar 29, 2018)

*Local costs around Whitby at Easter*

My cycling club is having it's AGM near Whitby over Easter. The nearest campsite was oversubscribed and very expensive so I decided to do a day trip instead. I will not be spending in the town though may need to stealthily park in the car park of the venue overnight (my high top Trafic short wheelbase passes for a white van).


----------



## korky (Mar 29, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> It isn't going to worry many motorhome owners as the mainstream frowns on the few that dare not to use campsites, there isn't a massive demand in this country for councils to provide facilities as it isn't the mentality of most motorhome owners to not use campsites.



Nail. Head.
Korky.


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Thise narrow twisty streets are also unsuitable for cars, but they aren't banned from the town.
> 
> The places that Whitby has banned motorhomes from are NOT the narrow twisty streets. They are the big wide ones where motorhomes should be welcome. The basic problem is that Whitby hates visitors. It only wants their money.


 Would that be the same ones on Westcliff people sitting outside tables and chairs surprised given the dog fouling ! 

I dare say not members here or I hope not but doesn't send a positive message does it ?

Channa


----------



## groyne (Mar 30, 2018)

> surprised given the dog fouling !



That's a good point, I was in Whitby the other day and Mrs G commented on how much dog sh1t was on the streets. Maybe Whitby's councillors should concentrate on that instead of motorhomers.


----------



## Herman (Mar 30, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> Whitby has many very narrow very twisty streets if they encouraged motorhomes into the town chaos would result.
> 
> I visit often and use the park and ride.
> 
> ...





 St Martin, France. A beautiful port with tight winding streets, stuffed with cafe's bars and restaurants, How do they deal with motorhomes, supply an Aires inside the fortifications. At a very reasonable price,  11 euro.

17 - Saint Martin de Re - PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360deg en France


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 30, 2018)

dog fouling  - yes a well known fact that motorhome owners do not own dogs (consequently NEVER open the habitation door for rover to trot out and have an empty)

yes some of the streets of Whiby are too narrow for a large car - but the largest of cars is dwarfed by the average motorhome  Buses and commercial vans NEED to enter the town they do not need to be confrounded by a 2.5m wide  motorhome coming the other direction driven by someone of dubious ability who drives maybe 5000 miles per year in his motorhome (the oft quoted average is between 3000 and 5000miles per year)

In my experience the only sizeable carpark in the town center is very often full - even off season.

Do the reasonable thing and use the excellent park and ride!


----------



## MHomeVagabond (Apr 5, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> I just park up on the Moors then rise early and travel into Whitby for the day.
> I would much rather settle down for the night in a secluded quiet scenic location on the Moors than in a carpark in Whitby.



I'm thinking of visiting Whitby for Goth festival at end of April. The idea of spending night somewhere peaceful like moors appeals and then drive in during day, perhaps using park and ride. 

Do you have any particular location on the moors you like?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 5, 2018)

MHomeVagabond said:


> I'm thinking of visiting Whitby for Goth festival at end of April. The idea of spending night somewhere peaceful like moors appeals and then drive in during day, perhaps using park and ride.
> 
> Do you have any particular location on the moors you like?
> 
> ...



I usually park up for the night at OR Wheeldale Gill. It’s approx 20 miles to Whitby.  There are plenty more poi’s closer to Whitby, just check them out on Google Earth to see if they look suitable for you to overnight.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Apr 6, 2018)

This Government is considering new laws to make it easier to prosecute Travellers who fetch up on undesignated sites. I suspect that these new laws will be a catch all and will have a further detrimental affect on wild camping.


----------



## runnach (Apr 6, 2018)

jamesmarshall said:


> This Government is considering new laws to make it easier to prosecute Travellers who fetch up on undesignated sites. I suspect that these new laws will be a catch all and will have a further detrimental affect on wild camping.


 A little like wild camping and issues with TROs or by laws etc the mechanisms are already in place to do it ? Public Space Protection Orders are already being used whether they can be used on private land that I don't know for sure 

Channa


----------

